# Installer Mac OS9 sur un g4



## Schmittex (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai remettre en paramètres d'usine mon G4, j'ai pu installer MAC OS 10.0 ce matin, maintenant j'aimerai installer MAC Os9 qui était aussi livré avec ma machine dans le cd de restauration des logiciels mais impossible, quand je démarre le mac avec la touche C enfoncé, le CD démarre mais une icone de disquette avec un ? apparait ensuite je ne peux plus rien faire.
Que dois je faire ? merci

PS : Je précise j'ai tout remis d'origine pour pouvoir justement réutilisé MAC OS 9.


----------



## malabar_91 (15 Mars 2012)

l'installation de mac os 9 se fait en même temps que celle de mac os X, il faut juste cocher la case au moment de l'install. me semble t'il.


----------



## esv^^ (15 Mars 2012)

Schmittex a dit:


> une icone de disquette avec un ? apparait ensuite je ne peux plus rien faire.



C'est pas un problème mécanique? Perso, j'ai fait des test et dans un de ces test, j'ai essayer de démarrer sans DDI: là j'ai eu la petite icône (si mes souvenirs sont bons...)
Essaye de démarrer en appuyant sur -alt, non (je n'y connait pas grand chose en installation de vieille version de mac os donc je ne sais pas comment ça se passe...)


----------



## Schmittex (15 Mars 2012)

Je vais essayer en appuyant sur alt.


----------



## Invité (15 Mars 2012)

C'est quoi comme G4 ?
un iMac, un iBook, un PoverBook, une Tour ?
Quelle fréquence de processeur(s) ?


----------



## Schmittex (15 Mars 2012)

C'est le premier Power Mac G4 QuickSilver !


----------



## lappartien (16 Mars 2012)

quel est l'intérêt d'utiliser os9 sauf si tu as des anciens logs qui te sont indispensables aujourd'hui...
quand tu dis t'as installé le système 10 au début de l'install t'as effectivement une case à cocher pour utiliser 9.
Maintenant si 10 installé, il te reste effectivement à prendre le cd restauration de logiciels. Mais lis bien la note d'accompagnement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h10 ----------

fectivement. redémarre avec alt enfoncé tu choisiras ton system de démarrage.normalement c'est ça.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h12 ----------

quand tu es sous system 10 va voir démarrage en prefs system et regarde les disqus de démarrage pour voir


----------



## Schmittex (16 Mars 2012)

Justement j'ai des vieux programme qui réclame os9, j'ai lu la notice mais rien qui n'explique le probleme que j'ai.


----------



## lappartien (16 Mars 2012)

es-tu repassé en 10 et as-tu regardé tes disques de démarrage?
logiquement s'il te pose la question c'est que deux systems sont présents....sauf erreur

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h29 ----------

sans appuyer sur ALT


----------



## Schmittex (17 Mars 2012)

Oui j'ai regardé et il ne me propose que mac os x 10, pas de os 9 en vue !


----------



## Schmittex (17 Mars 2012)

Bon j'ai réinstallé Tiger et bizarrement Classic fonctionne ! 
Mais j'ai un autre problème après avoir installé mes logiciels
Ce message s'affiche :






C'est quoi ce problème encore ? :rateau:


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2012)

Ailleurs on t'as demandé si Quicktime était à jour, je souscris


----------



## lappartien (18 Mars 2012)

une réponde sur apple en english certes but not trop difficult à comprendre...si?https://discussions.apple.com/messa...tart=0#4275135?messageID=4275135&amp;tstart=0

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h10 ----------

en plus logiquement donc 9 n'est pas installé puisque 10 gére les applis classic mais reste le numéro 10...


----------



## KERRIA (21 Mars 2012)

bonsoir

Normalement OSX n'installe que le support à classique, il faut ensuite effectivement installer OS9.2

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h35 ----------

...je l'ai , la semaine dernière pratiqué sur un G4 500 d'une société qui en avait besoin pour consulter d'anciens fichiers..


----------

